# Home-made target holder



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone have plans for or picture of a target holder that could be used at a range, such as ERML? It would need to be portable, able to come apart for transport. 

Thanks.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Make something out of PVC. Build the frame and then a base for it to stand up. Don't glue the PVC peices together and you'll be able to pull them apart for transport. Cheap and easy. Click the link for sample pics!

http://www.google.com/search?q=pvc+...eBgPXNCw&sqi=2&ved=0CE8QsAQ&biw=1312&bih=1006


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Some Buddies and I always use old "For Sale" Signs. They work perfect and lay flat not taking up much space, and are easy to stick in the ground in most places. The metal frame is perfect for suspending targets within it. 

After Elections the old Campaign Signs are pretty good as well, especially if you pick certain ones.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, Garbo, I will not confirm nor deny, that election signs have disappeared from yards in or around my neighborhood in the past! Those do work great.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Vking. That's what I was looking for, something more "man-height/size".


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

I have been using the pvc stands. We call them the erector set. They take time to setup. ERML has some metel stands that they are selling, i think for a member. I am thinking about getting some of them. They don't take up much room and can be spiked during windy conditions. My two cents.

Mark


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Some Buddies and I always use old "For Sale" Signs. They work perfect and lay flat not taking up much space, and are easy to stick in the ground in most places. The metal frame is perfect for suspending targets within it.
> 
> After Elections the old Campaign Signs are pretty good as well, especially if you pick certain ones.


Yeppers, I love to find the political signs in my yard. They are perfect.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Get yourself a 5 gallon bucket with handle and a 1x2x6 for .99 cents at Pensacola salvage or lowes, fill the bucket with dirt or gravel when you get to the range, might want to bring small infantry shovel (fits in bucket with numerous other range items), put the stick in the bucket before you drop the gravel, staple a 2x3 plastic board or card board to one side of the stick or the middle and now your target will not get blown down.

you can get a perfect 2x3 plastic board for $1.60 and it will last you many more shot than card board, works wet or dry with staples and targets.
you can also use two stick, simply angle them out of the bucket like a wide "V"


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Not portable,but very good.
Old bunkbed frames,bury the legs 6-8"'s deep,if you have your own range.CL is usually a good place to find them cheap/free.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

This is what I built and use at ERML.

http://theboxotruth.com/docs/edu24.htm


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great ideas, everyone. I appreciate it.


----------

